# 20mm Shark Mesh Bracelet



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

View Advert


*20mm Shark Mesh Bracelet*

Looking for a 20mm shark mesh (not milanese) bracelet, preferably already dremelled to fit about a 7-7.5" wrist.

Needs to be polished or brushed, but not PVD. If you have one taking up space in the strap box give me a shout




*Advertiser*

it'salivejim



*Date*

18/09/16



*Price*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

